# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  مشکل فونت فارسی در کریستال ریپورت

## navid1n2000

سلام
من چندتا گزارش با کریستال ریپورت تهیه کردم
که توی view کاملا درسته
ولی وقتی چاپ میشه همه ی کلمات به هم میخورن
از خطهای B-Titr و اینا استفاده کردم
چاره چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
این سوالو اینجا پرسیدم چون توی بخش خودش کسی نیست جواب بده

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

یعنی چی که کلمات بهم میخوره . اگه موقع چاپه که اشکال از پرینت مورد نظره . اما اگه مشکل توی نمایش قبل از چاپه باید بیشتر توضیح بدی .
در ضمن هر سئوالی رو توی بخش خودش مطرح کنی زود تر به نتیجه میرسی و دسته بندی هم رعایت میشه .
موفق باشید

----------


## navid1n2000

نمیدونم چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
همینفونتاتوی word خوب چاپ میشن
اما تویه ریپورت به هم میخوره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
کسی نمیدونه چرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## afsharm

لطفا از هر دو حالت قبل و بعد از چاپ عکس بگیر و اینجا بگذار.

----------


## navid1n2000

سلام
درست شد  :لبخند گشاده!: 
مي دونين چه جوري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
درايور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ازتو سايت hpدرايوراي جديدشو دانلود كردم نصب كردم الان عين باقلوا گزارش چاپ مي كنه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## shayesteh_arfa

با سلام خدمت دوستان من هم این مشکل رو دارم به این صورت که در پیش نمایش خود کریستال ریپورت همه چی درسته ولی هنگام اجرای برنامه بعضی ار حروف چاپ نمیشه یعنی اصلا نشون داده نمیشه مثلا بعضی اسم هارو نیمه نشون میده اگه دوستان راه حلی برای این موضوع دارو لطفا راهنمائی کنن ممنون

----------

